# Honda have placed court injunction on UK Kipor importer



## Adria-Bill (Feb 17, 2006)

Just been to NEC Motorhome & Caravan show to look at generators before ordering one. 

The Honda rep from (Edge Trading) told me Honda had placed a court injunction on Kipor to stop them importing any more units. 

The man on the stand selling Kipor under a marine brandname, but clearly the same machines badged differently but still out of Kipor boxes, confirmed it saying it was he who had had the injunction placed on him which stops him importing any more units. He said he would not be able to contest the case due to the likely cost and Honda's might. 

I couldn't get it out of either of them want the problem was. Is it Honda were getting worried about rival sales under cutting them????

Anyone know any more about the problem??? 

I was undecided but reluctantly ordered a Honda in the end due to the uncertainty of supply and spares etc. and their obvious quality.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Adria-Bill said:


> I couldn't get it out of either of them want the problem was. Is it Honda were getting worried about rival sales under cutting them????
> 
> Anyone know any more about the problem??? .


well if thier current crop of generators is anything like as cr*p as the quality of thier bikes (CBF250) which are made under licence in Brazil, they're probably worried about the Kipor lot showing them up!


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Generators*

Honda obviously could not just "stop" anyone importing Kipor units.

From what i have seen of the Kipor units they look VERY similar to the Honda - so maybe a design or other patent infringement ??.

It would be interesting to know.

Its true that the Honda units are very expensive in comparison - but they will give years of service - and parts are available very easily.

cheers


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Can't find anything. I would imagine it must be infrignement of copyright or something. There must be at least the outline of a case, otherwise the injunction wouldn't have been given.

Or maybe Honda licenced the design to Kippor, as long as they didn't compete in the same markets?

Interesting.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It needs a seasoned searcher to find the goods :roll: :roll:

Honda Injuction Link <<

Mike

P.S. dont tell anyone it was me sent you there :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ouch! Nasty.

Good spot, Mike.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Ouch! Nasty.


Nah not really..I don't have a nasty bone in my body :roll: well ok maybe just one ....a little one 

Anyway what does this injunction mean for us motorhomers... If I was thinking of buying a Kippor should I rush out and secure one before they become unnobtainable or save some more pennies and get a Honda?

mike


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*HONDA V KIPOR*

Well what does it mean to us owners of the Illegally manufactured Kipors?? Do we need to hide them from the Honda police when we are on site?? LOL

In all seriousness it does seem that Honda have the market sewn up as far as competition. Just going to ring my dealer to find out about the warranty, spares situation.

We live and learn


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so ashamed thatI have been drawn into a copywright scam that I am going to ditch my newly aquired Kipor 2000ti and go and by a new Honda at six times the price-----------NOT!
if Honda are so protective of there toys they should ask everyone to hand in there Kipor for a straight swop for a new free Honda, do you think they will??
Geo


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> I am so ashamed thatI have been drawn into a copywright scam that I am going to ditch my newly aquired Kipor 2000ti


Don't worry about ditching it....it is possible that the Honda baliffs will be coming round to confiscate it. :lol: :lol:

Maybe as a public relations exercise they should offer you a Honda replacement... for a fee of course ...as an alternative to a custodial sentence.. :roll:

Mike


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kipor*

Hi Geo,

I am the official confiscator of Honda copyright infringed Generators, if you could have it handy at the bubble car meet I will give you an official recipt for it and take it away at no cost to yourself.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Surely a small charge to yourself would be fair Harold :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just to cover expenses etc :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would be very annoyed if I has spent millions on developing a product, and had also spent huge amounts on protecting that product with patents, (and believe me that does cost!) to find that somebody in China has done a complete rip-off & copied the product. The Chinese can obviously sell it cheaper because they haven't had to spend the millions on the development. The end user isn't concerned with this, only the cost of the product. However, without patents & the redress available to companies that pay out for them, companies would not spend the money developing the products because they couldn't get a decent return on their investment. 
I don't, however have much time for the so called designer label clothing manufacturers who get ripped off by cheap copies - that's not protecting their quality, just the label's exclusivity. After all it doesn't take much to design a pair of jeans and tack a label on them


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I would be very annoyed if I has spent millions on developing a product, and had also spent huge amounts on protecting that product with patents, (and believe me that does cost!) to find that somebody in China has done a complete rip-off & copied the product. The Chinese can obviously sell it cheaper because they haven't had to spend the millions on the development. The end user isn't concerned with this, only the cost of the product. However, without patents & the redress available to companies that pay out for them, companies would not spend the money developing the products because they couldn't get a decent return on their investment.
> I don't, however have much time for the so called designer label clothing manufacturers who get ripped off by cheap copies - that's not protecting their quality, just the label's exclusivity. After all it doesn't take much to design a pair of jeans and tack a label on them


I'm not sure there's a lot of difference in your examples. Musto, for instance, do use the most expensive and up-to-date cloth with the best technology, but I suspect the greatest difference in the price is caused by a massive branding advertising and marketing spend. I expect the situation with Honda is pretty similar.

While I'm sure they don't like their patents being ripped off, the main component in the price difference will not be the lack of licencing fee for the patents, but the cheaper marketing strategy. Likewise perhaps a shorter warranty period. A long warranty doesn't mean it's automatically better, it just means it's been costed differently.

Having said that, and now being the owner of a rare £280 Kipor 2000, thank you God, I am a Honda fan and I don't believe the Kipor is anything like the quality. Much bang for the buck though.


----------



## Adria-Bill (Feb 17, 2006)

Well done Mike.

I odered a Honda 10ui at NEC show on Tuesday from Edge Technology of Crewe for - £575. They including delivery, oil and the 12 volt cable, (with a bit if bartering from the wife, bless her.) (£35's worth of 12 volt cable consisting of two small croccodile clips a short twin flex and a special plug - joke, no one who looks at the cable would pay that for it, except the special plug would be difficult to find). Edge delivered the unit today (9:00am) as requested/promised. I call that good service.

I put the oil and petrol in it, turned it on, turned choke on, and, guess what? Started first pull. Hoping for many years of trouble free service.

It will get a lot of use as we are full timing in the UK this winter on cheap, no facilities CL's/CS's - we're between building projects. Should pay for itself within 6 months I hope - have to see what the running cost come out at.

I'll do a progress report in the new year.

Bill


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> I put the oil and petrol in it, turned it on, turned choke on, and, guess what? Started first pull.


I can beat that my Kipor was running when i opened the box so there!!!
AND it switch off at the first attempt to!!! :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Earlier this year when still a caravanner bought a Kipor KGE 2000TI and it's an excellent piece of kit.

Mind you my Onan 6.5 on the RV takes some beating.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Didn't Help*

I think that another big problem with the KIPOR was that "some" of their retailers (and wholesalers) told the end user porky pies, such gems as "they are made in the same factory and just badged differently or take it to any Honda service agent and they look after it!

This led to many disgruntled owners shouting at Honda agents, and like the story goes poke a sleeping bear with a pointy stick may just get you eat!

Me? Personally, I would alway go for a named brand that has a reputation for quality and customer service. Never liked cheap copies that will never stand up against the original or wont be repairable in a couple of years time.

Laughable really that so many posts on this site are about poor service and rip off yet so many buy a cheap copy of a product manufactured by a company that is world famous for reliability and customer support and service.

Time will tell


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi eddie

just thinking about your post im wondering if the reliability factor and built to last is really worth paying for here .

i wouldn't mind betting the majority of folks are like us and very rarely use the generators , if ever .

at our current rate of use i think my cheapie will last 50 years +.

thank goodness i didn't spend a fortune on one :lol:


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree with Kenny entirely. Although we all know Honda products are superb, I personally would have the easier and cheaper replaced product. In a few years time my needs may be different and I prefer not to be committed to the long term expensive purchase at 3 times the price. The Honda is way to expensive, market forces always will win out in the end despite any legal actions. Time will tell.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Laughable really that so many posts on this site are about poor service and rip off yet so many buy a cheap copy of a product manufactured by a company that is world famous for reliability and customer support and service


Sorry Eddie if new M/hs were £7000 instead of £30-£60000 people would put up with some if not most of the niggles and poor service,
and I dont recall too many moans about the Kipor


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

The Kipor is louder than I thought it would be. Anyone with a 2 Kva Honda going to Binton? It would be interesting to see how much quieter it is.


----------



## Adria-Bill (Feb 17, 2006)

*Honda Geni report*

I said I'd report on the Honda geni I bought. It's starts every time first pull and has run for about 50 hours in total to date, mainly powering the inbuilt charger, fridge and TV system - all that at it's tickover revs. The only time it has run at high revs was when hoovering the van out with an 800w Henry.

It is noticably quieter than other generators I've come across on the quite big DA events with up to 100 units attending, with say up to 10 genies of various makes being observed. I can live with it running by the back wheel of the MH normally, although it does help to move it further away or behind a tree which makes it almost inaudible with the door and windows etc. closed. I usually try to 'hide' it on meets so other units are not effected. And only run it between 10 and 12am and 2 and 4:00 pm unless I'm alone on a CL/CS when I tend to power the tele etc to 9:00pm.

It runs for about 8 hours on two lts of petrol. Oil changes (.25lt) come up quite quick though - the first after 10 hours then at 30 hours or so intervals. But it is easy to empty and refill and not too messy due to the design of the case around the filer/drain.

I found the use of a tundish best for filling with petrol rather than the petrol can spout extensions - less spillage.

So the only disappointment to report is that it's not waterproof and has to be covered if it rains, I guess they are all venerable to water being 240v ELECTRIC.

Question: Does anyone earth their generator??????? I've not seen one earthed to ground yet. I'm know we should be doing so, but how long an earth rod does one need to hammer into the ground, and how can you get it back out of the ground to use again???? Household ones are about 600mm to 900mm long.

So I can happily recommend the Honda eu10i, 1kw of smooth 240v power anywhere. It's a nice bit of kit that does exactly what it says on the label.

All the best Bill


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well all i can say is that TOWSURE magazine for 2007 they have a range of Kipor gennys for sale but the prices :roll:

It would appear they are ignoring the injunction :wink:


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Towsure*

They certainly show them on their website - but every model is "out of stock".

Personally im grateful to Kipor for upsetting Honda to the point that they now offer a 5 year warranty on all their domestic generators - EU1.0i - EU2.0I etc!


----------



## 106950 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well.... The bailiff won't get my Kipor... I've just painted the bugger red.!!


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
I have checked there advertising and I cant find eny reference to "Registered Charity" So why if the product is so good do they not charge the same as Honda.
I own a Kart Track in bristol and have had "Pattern" Honda engines offered to me at a fraction of the cost of the genuine Honda unit. I have tried these engines and can confirm that in a working enviroment they are cr*p. They may be ok for limited use but if you require a product that is reliable and capable of years of abuse the Honda unit is unbeatable.
Regards
Tel


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

RR said:


> Earlier this year when still a caravanner bought a Kipor KGE 2000TI and it's an excellent piece of kit.
> 
> Mind you my Onan 6.5 on the RV takes some beating.


In weight, too !! . 8O


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Geo said:


> > Laughable really that so many posts on this site are about poor service and rip off yet so many buy a cheap copy of a product manufactured by a company that is world famous for reliability and customer support and service
> 
> 
> Sorry Eddie if new M/hs were £7000 instead of £30-£60000 people would put up with some if not most of the niggles and poor service,
> and I dont recall too many moans about the Kipor


I don't think so - you'd have to _give _some people 'em to stop 'em moaning - and then they'd want two !!! ... :lol:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry about my last two posts - I didn't realise I was SO out of date ....


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

time-traveller said:


> Sorry about my last two posts - I didn't realise I was SO out of date
> 
> ....


Just living up to your name then? 

Harvey


----------

